# Shure p4m alternatives?



## DestroyerD (Mar 26, 2014)

looking to use something like the shure p4m 4 channel mini mixer with volume/ pan and audio pass thru for personal monitoring from my axe fx and the rest of the band. is there an alternative with more channels or a cheaper price? maybe even someone that can do a custom rack setup? 

thanks for any help


----------

